# Malarone- Malaria pill



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Dh just got back from India and has a weeks worth of Malarone to take before it is gone.

I know that Malaria pills are not safe for women who are pregnant or TTC but what about men? We are deciding when to TTC and it would be helpful to know if we should wait for a certain period of time to be safe. I can't find any info on how the pills may or may not affect sperm.

Thanks- Celia


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

I think that I exhausted all of my search topics and found one website with minimal information. It stated that the Malarone stays in the system for a week after the last pill. The site suggests using protection until that time is up.


----------

